# Few new pics of my purple 32 GTR



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

Took a few pics today though with the weather being at its usual they aint the best. 
It looks black on the pics but its actually Honda/Acura midnight purple which is slightly different to Nissans own and looks very nice in the sun.
Here's the piccys, i'll update them if we get anymore nice weather this year  


























































































Compliments are always appreciated


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

Dude that looks really nice! sets the car off you can stop showing off now!!


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Very nice mate ,a right sweet one you got there & love the colour:thumbsup:


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

that is a sweet ride bet your well happy with it did you buy it of jurgen at jm-imports or did he just import it for you ??


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow that color is like magic.:clap: 
Do you clean your car with silk . . . nice job man


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah Jurgen imported it for me. I told him what i wanted and basically i got just that! Its like he had it made for me!
Cheers for the compliments guys, makes it all the better!!


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

must say this car is a beauty any chance of some scenic pictures


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

That's lovely :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah the scenic pictures will be coming as soon as the weather gets better


----------



## raaaaaaay (Jun 5, 2006)

That looks fantastic :thumbsup: 
will be a shame when u drive it and get it a bit mucky


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Wonderful colour and immaculate condition. Was the car resprayed here or in Japan ( ie was it painted for you or by you?)


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

It was painted in japan mate, i wish i knew a bodyshop that could do such a good job! Though the paintwork looks brand new, im aware that its at least a few years old too, its just well looked after and that will continue!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Looks absolutely awesome mate. :smokin:

very clean!

That last pic really gives an idea of what the color looks like in "the flesh" as it were.


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

:thumbsup: Very clean ride.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Sweet!  
Looks like Black Amethyst Pearl if it's a Honda colour.
I'd say the 4th pic looks more like it's normal state if the light is not directly on it.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

That is very nice. I think I know the color from all the Honda Oddyseys here in Japan


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> That is very nice. I think I know the color from all the Honda Oddyseys here in Japan


How do you think I know what colour it is


----------



## Anabolic (Aug 17, 2006)

That looks stunning.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Awesome and just love the colour :smokin:


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

Bean said:


> Sweet!
> Looks like Black Amethyst Pearl if it's a Honda colour.
> I'd say the 4th pic looks more like it's normal state if the light is not directly on it.


Cheers for the info! I was told it was purple amethyst pearl but have been looking for the colour for weeks and couldnt find it. Then i found Honda midnight purple and assumed it was that.
Guess i should have just asked on here in the first place :thumbsup:


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

Just love that colour.
Very nice example of a 32.


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

:clap: 

:bowdown1: 


Very nice 32.... 

Well done..


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Nice one! You'll be busy keeping it sparkling


----------



## Lono9885 (Apr 11, 2005)

Dude that colour is sublime...also the shine on that paint is unreal!!


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Ahhhhh purple, greatest colour for most cars out there, very nice example too !!


----------

